# Where did you order your nissan timing chain from?



## peanuts (Sep 29, 2009)

I don't have a Nissan dealership very close by, and would like to order the timing kit. Anyone order the Nissan one online? I am not having any luck with froogle.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

i like auto zones kits..
cost about 100 dollars and has a lifetime warrantee..


----------



## peanuts (Sep 29, 2009)

Found a local shop to do the work. However autozone online doesn't seem to show the kit you are referring to. Only a kit with a 3 mo warranty. Any chance you know the part number?

edit: and the autozone by me refuses to answer the dang phone. I really hate that particular location, terrible service regularly.

Any experience with the other parts stores model, if you don't have a part no. handy?


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

the auto zone store not online..


----------



## peanuts (Sep 29, 2009)

Any difference in the cloyes brands. Got ahold of autozone for the kit, they charge about 25 bucks more than the autoparts store across the street. Both selling cloyes.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

if they are the same brand then no..

i do not think
i have heard of that brand though..


----------



## peanuts (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm in east texas and options are;

Autozone: Cloyes $120
Orielly: Cloyes $95
Advance Auto: S.A.? $127

Going to hit Orielly in a min I think. I'll grab a water pump and thermostat? while I am there.


Ordered the part, getting the timing setup replaced, water pump and thermostat tomorrow. Appreciate all the insight. I'm assuming the metal guide will not break under normal conditions?


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Hey there, Peanuts. Out of curiosity, how many hours did your mechanic figure it would be to do the whole job? 

Also, I can't remember if your rig is 4WD or 2WD. I know the job would take longer for 4WD because of the removal of the front differential and drive shafts.


----------



## peanuts (Sep 29, 2009)

Grug said:


> Hey there, Peanuts. Out of curiosity, how many hours did your mechanic figure it would be to do the whole job?
> 
> Also, I can't remember if your rig is 4WD or 2WD. I know the job would take longer for 4WD because of the removal of the front differential and drive shafts.


Didn't ask how many hours. I asked for how much to do the job total and he told me 300 if I provide parts and that if I brought it in at 8am he'd have it ready by close. It's a fairly busy but small shop, 3 bays where I live. Mine is 2wd. I live is east Texas, although hopefully not much longer. Just have to finish the ole masters degree and I'm off.


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

$300.00 for labor sounds pretty good to me. I'm sure I read somewhere (maybe even this site) that some places take a full two days to get it done! Uggh!

I'm just askin' around as I know I'm gonna' have to have this done down the road so I'm trying to see what it's gonna' cost me.

I would think that with good quality replacement parts and someone who knows what they're doing you should be good to go for a LONG time. I think I also read on this site that getting the guides pried out to their maximum, oil pump timing and cleaning out the oil galleys were all important parts of getting the job done right.

Good luck with your ride...and your Masters!


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

i have a masters in batin...


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

peanuts said:


> I'm in east texas and options are;
> 
> Autozone: Cloyes $120
> Orielly: Cloyes $95
> ...


Wow what an awesome price!!! It's worth about fifty thousand miles.............
It's a piece of shit believe it or not! I did it all ready...That Cloyes chain says it's made in Japan, B.S. it's more than likely made in good ole China like everything else that sucks like deepthroat herself...GL:thumbdwn:


----------



## peanuts (Sep 29, 2009)

CMax03 said:


> Wow what an awesome price!!! It's worth about fifty thousand miles.............
> It's a piece of shit believe it or not! I did it all ready...That Cloyes chain says it's made in Japan, B.S. it's more than likely made in good ole China like everything else that sucks like deepthroat herself...GL:thumbdwn:


Well you certainly belong in east Texas. I'll take the word of zane who comes of as intelligent even when saying he has a masters in Batin, over this. Thanks for the input. Sarcasm is the lowest form of wit. Next time your shopping in Walmart, remember, much of your goods come from China and I'm sure you don't complain so hard about that.

Seriously though, specific input would be nice, like this nice google page I have
cloyes timing failure - Google Search
Where there is one person complaining about cloyes and another saying they have had no issue. I imagine if there were significant issues, they would be quite obvious online.


----------



## peanuts (Sep 29, 2009)

Timing chain guide. 


I thought the new timing chain guide was supposed to be metal. Looked in my kit from ORielly's and it's plastic. Called Nissan parts department at a dealership and theirs are only plastic also. Am I not supposed to be replacing with a metal guide? The curved guide is metal with a type of rubberized coating.

Any input on where to get a metal one? Looks like I'll have to order it.


----------



## peanuts (Sep 29, 2009)

Still trying to find a metal guide.

Also I checked my Cloyes parts, they all say made in America, no mention of China or Japan.

Beck/Arnly has a metal guide, but there is no U shaped channel like the plastic one.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

Nissan's old guide set up was all plastic... the up-dated guides are metal (aluminum) with a plastic "shoe" to keep the noise down.... and so the chain doesnt eat the guide


----------



## peanuts (Sep 29, 2009)

SPEEDO said:


> Nissan's old guide set up was all plastic... the up-dated guides are metal (aluminum) with a plastic "shoe" to keep the noise down.... and so the chain doesnt eat the guide



That's what I have finally learned. Now I'm just wondering how long this shoe is supposed to last as mine made it less than ~70k miles, granted the vehicle is 12 years old and has had quite a bit of time between runs.


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

peanuts said:


> Well you certainly belong in east Texas. I'll take the word of zane who comes of as intelligent even when saying he has a masters in Batin, over this. Thanks for the input. Sarcasm is the lowest form of wit. Next time your shopping in Walmart, remember, much of your goods come from China and I'm sure you don't complain so hard about that.
> 
> Seriously though, specific input would be nice, like this nice google page I have
> cloyes timing failure - Google Search
> Where there is one person complaining about cloyes and another saying they have had no issue. I imagine if there were significant issues, they would be quite obvious online.


Sorry I don't shop at Walmart they're a nonunion business! Anyway good luck buddy! I know these Nissan HB in and out...Do you have 21 yrs of service from yours yet? Do you have 333,000 miles and counting? I doubt it...so enjoy yourself and your peanuts....:newbie:


----------



## peanuts (Sep 29, 2009)

No, for some reason I do not have 21 years of service from my 1997 vehicle yet. Can't seem to figure out why. Did end up find a good price on some OEM parts though and ordered them.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

lol ..hes said batin...


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks for finally posting the model year of your HB.....I knew from your previous remarks
that you would respond with that same line or close too that...but stating the model year as I wanted you to do,(Jedi Mind Trick) since you really never did state the model year in this entire thead. So from now on, please state all the facts you can so ppl can try to assist you a little easier...buddy! As for the Cloyes timing kit, the box says made in the USA! My chain was stamped with Made in JAPAN...for my 86.5 (Z24i)....


----------



## white toy (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm in the middle of replacing my timing junk right now and went with nissan parts cause i heard bad things about aftermarket sets. It cost a little more for everything but if it will last another 200k like the original set it will be well worth it. Online nissan dealerships are much cheaper than local ones even after the shipping costs.


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

courtesyparts.com


----------



## McCormz (Sep 16, 2009)

Has anyone tried a timing chain kit from napa or should i Just spent the money($350) for a nissan setup?


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

auto zone has them for a bout 100 dollars..


----------



## 92 GSR-4 (Oct 10, 2009)

Hey Zane, I take it you have used the autozone kit religiously? About how many miles have you put on yours so far? I think you told me you have a 200K mile truck that runs perfect. I'm just wondering.

And while I'm asking...are the V6 motors interference engines?


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

i have 2 main trucks but both have the z24 engine..

those t-chain should last the life of the engine (unless damaged )

one has well over 500 k miles and the other has 200 k miles..


the ka24e has a t-chain mileage replacement (some say 120 k miles some say 160 k miles)

the ka is the one that rattles and has the plastic t-chain gudes..

if i run into a ka and it rattles i change the t-chain as fast as i can and i use the autozone kit because they are inexpensive and have a lifetime warranty.

and i make damn sure i pry the guides to the inner most positon when installing..

the v6 as well as all other nissan truck engines are interferance engines..

that is if the chain brakes the valves can hit the pistons ...


----------



## 92 GSR-4 (Oct 10, 2009)

Yeah that's why I was asking...the engine makes a little rattle right when it starts up but goes away as soon as oil pressure comes up to normal. I was thinking the timing chain hasn't been replaced ever, and it has 130k on it, so I'm going to be doing that also when i pull the tranny out. Thanks for the info.


----------



## peanuts (Sep 29, 2009)

I was very satisfied with the service, price, and product I received from George at abcnissan. PM me if you want further details.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

geo is tops ..

and a hell of a lay as well...

just kidding...lol


----------



## peanuts (Sep 29, 2009)

I thought his beard was kinda scratchy....



zanegrey said:


> geo is tops ..
> 
> and a hell of a lay as well...
> 
> just kidding...lol


----------



## agraz21 (Mar 9, 2009)

Hope got everything fixed, however if you look on ebay they have full timing kits that include a brand new timing cover for about 120 dollars, so if still messing with all that shit check out the ebay.


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

peanuts said:


> I was very satisfied with the service, price, and product I received from George at abcnissan. PM me if you want further details.


Yeah I use Abc Nissan as well but Courtesy is sometimes cheap and most of the time faster than Abc Nissan...Since I'm in Texas!


----------

